# HFH 2015 - Submit Your Handicaps



## sawtooth (Sep 1, 2015)

At last years HFH meet at North Hants I used a society version of HandicapMaster (kindly donated by HM) to do all the scoring. This produces a leaderboard on the day, result sheets, stats and adjustments (for a bit of  fun).

For those that are playing in HFH 2015 at West Hill can you submit your current handicap using the link below and do it also for any of your guests. If you do it sooner rather than later it will give me more time to add names to the database if not already existing from last year. 

If your handicap changes between now and October 4th simply re-submit using the same link below and I will obviously take the last one that I received.

http://goo.gl/forms/a4rciZhm0g

(Mods it would help to make this thread sticky please)


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for doing this again Sean. Really takes some of the pressure off us.:thup:

You will of course have to have a decent start hole in the shotgun, so you can be back in first.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 1, 2015)

thread made sticky


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 30, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			At last years HFH meet at North Hants I used a society version of HandicapMaster (kindly donated by HM) to do all the scoring. This produces a leaderboard on the day, result sheets, stats and adjustments (for a bit of  fun).

 For those that are playing in HFH 2015 at West Hill can you submit your current handicap using the link below and do it also for any of your guests. If you do it sooner rather than later it will give me more time to add names to the database if not already existing from last year. 

 If your handicap changes between now and October 4th simply re-submit using the same link below and I will obviously take the last one that I received.

http://goo.gl/forms/a4rciZhm0g

Click to expand...

If you are going to HFH 2015 then please check the list below to see if your name (or guest) is on there and that the handicaps are correct. If not then please submit using the form above. No panic if you don't give details in advance we'll grab them on the day, just saves a bit of time that's all.

https://www.scribd.com/doc/283154734/Handicap-List-2015

Note the handicap list includes people from the previous years HFH.


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2015)

As it is a shotgun start and we will have a lot of people arriving at the same time, it would be really helpful if you could update handicaps on Sawtooths link. If you are bringing a guest(s) please add your guests as well.

Thanks guys and girls.:thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 1, 2015)

Can the 78-80 people that are down to play HFH on Monday please look for your name and any names of your guests on this list. It should be more or less correct but if your name(s) are missing or handicap is wrong let me know via the google form above in the first posting. Ignore that there are 190 names here its because its a database of HFH players from previous years also.

https://www.scribd.com/doc/283344023/Handicap-List


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 1, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Can the 78-80 people that are down to play HFH on Monday please look for your name and any names of your guests on this list. It should be more or less correct but if your name(s) are missing or handicap is wrong let me know via the google form above in the first posting. Ignore that there are 190 names here its because its a database of HFH players from previous years also.

https://www.scribd.com/doc/283344023/Handicap-List

Click to expand...

Mine is 6 don't know why it has not changed and I pmd Rich


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 1, 2015)

Alan Bickley is a guest but apart from that it's fine for me and my guests.


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Can the 78-80 people that are down to play HFH on Monday please look for your name and any names of your guests on this list. It should be more or less correct but if your name(s) are missing or handicap is wrong let me know via the google form above in the first posting. Ignore that there are 190 names here its because its a database of HFH players from previous years also.

https://www.scribd.com/doc/283344023/Handicap-List

Click to expand...

Sean we have all the correct handicaps. I will get ArnoldArmChewer to send you the list. I have pm'd the forumers that we didn't have correct details for.


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Mine is 6 don't know why it has not changed and I pmd Rich

Click to expand...

 Crossed wires, don't worry Tony.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 1, 2015)

Any chance of it being on something that doesn't need an app to read ? 

Can't read it as it says I need an Ap to read the pages ?!?


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2015)

Sean I have sent you an email with all the players and handicaps. Any problems let me know.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 1, 2015)

richart said:



			Sean I have sent you an email with all the players and handicaps. Any problems let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Yes all good now, there were some new entries on the google form that I did not see at first.

Latest and greatest list below and as you say no real need to modify again until the day.

https://www.scribd.com/doc/283355642/Handicap-List


----------

